# Squatting/traveling/hitching advice?



## Poorlydressedgirl (Mar 12, 2015)

When i first left home to travel, i was 15, inexperienced, and cocky. I was with my 17 year old boyfriend and did not take take time to plan at all- needless to say, i was very unsafe. I went to New Orleans and slept outside. 
I dont want to be unsafe next time.. I have quite a bit to lose. My question is probably going to sound naive, but how dangerous really is squatting and traveling? And what can i do to maximize my safety?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 12, 2015)

It's dangerous. Don't do it.

That being said, you should totally do it. Like all good things in life it is well worth the risk. You can carry weapons or travel with a friend for protection but at the end of the day what will keep you the most safe is quick wit and common sense.

Always be aware of your surroundings try not to let your guard down with strangers.
Above all though, have fun.


----------



## Art101 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just walking down the street is dangerous.Use common sense and be observant of what is going on around you.


----------



## kaichulita (Mar 13, 2015)

Travel with a partner/roaddog and carry a weapon. Like all things in life, there are risks to traveling, but if you travel smartly, you should be fine. I think the most important safety measure you can take is to be aware at all times. Like EphemeralStick said, be aware of your situation, the people around you, and anticipate any problems that can occur.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 13, 2015)

Trust your gut. If it feels sketchy, it is.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 13, 2015)

everywhere you go everywhere you look the situations and their consequences both good and bad are manifested by PEOPLE and the nature of their attitude toward other PEOPLE. and all people are vulnerable and all people are, to some extent, unpredictable. keep this in mind, and keep also in mind that you have the power to change others' behavior towards you just as well as your own.

though as you are young it might also be wise to carry pepper spray


----------



## CelticWanderer (Mar 13, 2015)

Definitely carry pepper spray. You can stab someone and they can still come at you, but mace in your face makes it pretty damn hard to do anything.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 13, 2015)

Get pepper spray or even bear spray. It might sound dumb but bear spray is more available (it's at any REI) and there are less restrictions on it if you ever end up in another country (Pepper spray is fine in the US but some places it's not) Plus if you ever end up in montana it works on bears.

Carry a knife. Preferably a survival/hunting one so if the cops try to get wise with you you can jast say it's for hiking/camping/utility. Look into concealed and open carry knife laws in your area. I'd go for a fixed blade because folding ones can get jammed.

But most of all use common sense. If when hitchhiking a potential ride sketches you out just say "I'm not heading your way" or something. ALWAYS be the first to ask "where are you headed?". If they say they "don't know" they're probably up to no good.

Now this part sucks but it is what it is.

Girls get rides way easier. With both men AND women. Women will be more sympathetic to a girl then a guy. Men will also, BUT some (not all but some) men will want something out of you so to be safe, being that you are young, try traveling with a roaddog. 

You started the same age I did but my first time didn't turn out well (long story). Just be careful and don't forget to have fun. Also, read the stickies.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 8, 2015)

Sorry this post is over a month old but this is one of my main concerns as well...I'm 32 but almost everyone assumes I'm at least a decade younger and sometimes more - I'm 5'0" and just have one of those young-looking faces. I have never hitched in the States and am planning on carrying mace and a knife (incidentally, for any other chicks who are also looking for advice, there is a gel-based pepper spray which can be used in a closed space like the interior of a vehicle, without the risk of blowback or getting it in your own face) but I'm concerned about the legality of having a knife on you in the event you get stopped by a cop. It seems like the law varies widely from state to state and in some cases local/city law is different from the law of the state it's in. I assume that generally a switchblade is more heavily regulated than a fixed blade knife...but I don't know for sure, and definitely don't want to give the police a reason to arrest or charge me with something. Does anyone know anything about this, and/or do you have any recommendations as to what kind of blade is best for protection purposes?


----------



## kecleon (May 8, 2015)

A knife isn't great for protection, though it'll make you feel safe you want to resist any urge to brandish it using it only as a surprise last resort. If im you id carry a camping style fix blade hidden unless you're using it for utility and in your pack in cities and pepper spray on me. Generally you're either able to diffuse or run or have some other way out.

For laws try here www.kniferights.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=282


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 8, 2015)

jimyf said:


> A knife isn't great for protection, though it'll make you feel safe you want to resist any urge to brandish it using it only as a surprise last resort. If im you id carry a camping style fix blade hidden unless you're using it for utility and in your pack in cities and pepper spray on me. Generally you're either able to diffuse or run or have some other way out.


I had an idea that the knife was probably not the best idea. A friend of mine told me how to practice drawing it, but really the most dangerous situation I'd probably end up in is going to happen in a car or truck. Honestly my biggest concern (when it comes to legit emergencies, i.e. the dude starts driving you towards some isolated location and you KNOW something bad is about to happen) is how I would get out of the vehicle while it's moving. I sincerely, sincerely doubt this will ever happen, but I like to be prepared for literally EVERY eventuality, and I like to have an escape plan for each scenario. (Call me paranoid, whatever.)


----------



## kecleon (May 8, 2015)

Well for example in that situation I'd pretend like all is cool and normal and I'm naive as fuck, wait for him to stop and pepper spray the guy run and call someone or 911. Trying to jump out a moving car is real dangerous at most normal driving speed. Like you said, it's unlikely. Always it's safest with someone else but really, most people aren't out to get you.


----------



## Odin (May 8, 2015)

Pepper spray is good.
I have thought in the past that a legal size knife on a decent multitool for example... and a smiley type weapon are good basic options.
Smiley. If your on a bike it can even be a chain with a lock attached?
A walking stick with decent heft and reach might be nice as well.
I think thats something I'm inclined to... might also double in use with a tarp in various set ups.

First though our brains and gut instinct.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 8, 2015)

Odin said:


> Pepper spray is good.
> a smiley type weapon are good basic options.


I'm an idiot and don't know what that means...


----------



## Odin (May 8, 2015)

This be an example from ye Olden times... when highwaymen >.< walked the kings road!

Though a chain with your bike lock will do... or like kids do often today just have the lock on your rag and wrap it in your fist... (advice courtesy Comfrey... where ever he be)


----------



## Wawa (May 8, 2015)

So, this is sketchy advice but it's been true for me. Knife law enforcement.... depends on who you are. Small, female, looking like you may have just come off a mountain somewhere? I carried a 8" kabar bolo knife on my hip for ages, in towns and cities, never got hasseled. 

I agree that the a knife, even a real big one, isn't the best for self defence. Takes skill to use, and I don't have any! My big knife was for chopping wood, but it probably looked hella threatening, and might have deterred some drunk or tweaker looking for trouble without me ever realizing. Shrug.

Nowadays, if I'm in a rough spot, I stick a rail spike in my belt. Don't need any special skill to hit someone with a spike... and in any rare occasion of police questioning, enough people collect them to make into knives and shit that it's not so unusual. 

Don't want to make it seem like shits so dangerous though... really, I think I've only come close to being robbed/assaulted once. Bakersfield at night was sketchy as fuck, but every time I thought someone might be following me I'd just turn around and stare... make it clear that I'm not drunk or oblivious. Think just being aware is this most important thing.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 8, 2015)

Wawa said:


> So, this is sketchy advice but it's been true for me. Knife law enforcement.... depends on who you are. Small, female, looking like you may have just come off a mountain somewhere? I carried a 8" kabar bolo knife on my hip for ages, in towns and cities, never got hasseled.
> 
> I agree that the a knife, even a real big one, isn't the best for self defence. Takes skill to use, and I don't have any! My big knife was for chopping wood, but it probably looked hella threatening, and might have deterred some drunk or tweaker looking for trouble without me ever realizing. Shrug.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That gives me hope. Or courage. Or both.


----------



## up2eleven (Nov 20, 2015)

Knives are kind of a bad idea because they can more easily be taken and used against you. Spray will blind them before they can take anything.


----------

